# Very faint BFP and lots of AF like pains



## djs (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi,

I would really appreciate some advice on my pg test results.

I am on CD30.  I have been on Clomid and Metformin for a while now.  We have been ttc for over a year.  I get a really faint +ve yesterday and another really faint +ve today.  I have loads of period like pains.  I already have a DS who is 2, but don't really remember having such strong period like pains when I found out I was pregnant with him.

If a test is faint, is it still positive?  I am sure I have done it right and read it within the time limit.  Also, is it normal to have such strong pains?

Thanks for your help

DJS


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

a line is a line!! does not matter how but it should be visable without holding it to the light!

As far as pains concerned, here is the linkhttp://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62737.0.html

Congrats

Jan


----------



## djs (Dec 7, 2003)

thanks for replying and the re-assurance

I did another test - a different brand and got a resounding BFP.

DJS


----------

